# Official Bulls VS Magic game 02/21/2003



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Orlando starting 5:



> Giricek will start at shooting guard and Gooden at power forward, unless Rivers changes his mind during the shootaround this morning. They will join a starting five that figures to include Jacque Vaughn at point guard, Tracy McGrady at small forward and Andrew DeClercq at center.


*LINK*

Lets start Tracy to wondering about them with a 105-103 win.

Big games from our big men and Jwill will get us there (in addition to Rose, of course)


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Lets also see if we can get T-Mac to consider opting out of his contract after the 04/05 season for a chance to correct the mistake he made a few years ago when he didn't sign with the Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Orlando is 26-29 They are 16-11 at home. 3-7 last 10 games. They have won 1 game in a row. Magic are 2-6 last 8 games with losses @ toronto and @ Atlanta. They lost to portland @ home. 

Bulls are 19-36 3-27 on the road and have lost 1 in a row. We are 2-8 last ten games. 

Magic are at .429% for the year in fgpct. They give up .457%! They shoot .353% in threes and give up, .329%. They get out rebounded by three a game. So in an effort to bolster their rebounding, they get gooden and his 12 pts and 5.80 rebounds a game. And Giricek 11.2 and 2 rebounds a game. Thats 7.8 rebounds a game added. Gooden will get more than his 26.1 minutes a game. But in the trade, they lose, Humphrey, 2 pts 2 reb. and of course miller. 16.8 pts a game and same number of rebounds as Gooden brings!! In other words if you look at the minutes of these 4 players, what Orlando did was trade the same number of rebounds for the same number of rebounds back!! Do i think gooden will play well for orlando? Yes i do. But im not sure its enough to get them to the playoffs, this year. With what milwaukee did and with washington right behind orlando, i look for orlando to miss the playoffs this year. Anyway, back to the stats. the magic are at 97pts a game and give up 98.4. Not a good number for a playoff team. If this team miss the playoffs, just how attractive would they appear to another FA? They seem to be going backwards. They took a gamble on Hill and got burned. 

Bulls, We shoot .436 and give up .433!!! .326% in threes and give up .313% We are out rebounded by almost three a game. 2.8. 93.5 a game to 98. 

First game we blew them out at home. They were tired and never had the legs to play us. 107-87. They shot 35% we shot 53%. They out rebounded us by 2. Williams 13 pts and 6 assists. Rose, 28. Marshall and Fizer 15 each. Crawford 12 pts 4 assists and Chandler 4 pts 7 boards. Curry, 3 pts 3 rebounds and 2 blocks in 17 minutes. 

Next game at orlando:Jan 22 we lost 94-91 in OT! We shot almost 48% Magic almost 39%. So both games the magic did not shoot the ball well against us. We had 15 t/o both games but orlando only had 8 the second game. The difference in this game and the one a the UC was, kemp had 5 off reb and garrity had 4! We cant let them have second chance points! Rose had 28. Chandler 10 pts 2 rebounds and 2 blocks. in 25 minutes. Curry 8 minutes, no points 2 reb. Crawford was 1-7 as a starter. 5 pts 4 assists. Brunson had 17 pts. Fizer 17 pts 5 rebounds. Marshall had a bad game. 4 pts 8 rebounds 2 blocks. He took only 3 shots. 

All time series is tied at 25 each. Orlando has won 7 in a row against us at orlando. Magic have made 7.7 threes a game in the last 7 meetings against us. 

*Note: The bulls did not read 19 wins until april 11 of last year*


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

despite Tyson dominating Gooden tonight, we will still loose due to the fact that they have T-Mac.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

I think the Bulls will pull of the upset and get road win number 4


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I think the Bulls are gonna win this game. T-Mac will be a little weirded out playing without Miller as his sidekick for the first time... pretty much ever. The benefit of having an excited Gooden probably doesn't outweigh the loss of Mike Miller, a guy everyone knew how to play with.

Tyson and Eddy are gonna come up big--- the Magic frountcourt is laughable. 

Look for Vaughn to toast JWill though


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I think the Magic will win. Trades usually revive teams a little bit. Altough - two rookies are still relatively inexperienced. 

Should be a cool game.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Jwill and Chandler will come up big tonight. Jwill will come up big on assists. Curry will do good also due to the fact that Gooden will be playing tonight (I don't think Curry and Chandler like Gooden too much). Last game, Kemp surprised us with his offensive rebounds. He won't be there tonight to do that, so Curry, and the reborn Chandler WILL get those rebounds. The magic also have to make up for Mike Miller's shooting... where is that gonna come from? Surprisingly, T-Mac usually struggles a little against us.


Bulls win 

104 - 93 

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I have that feeling Gooden is gonna score like 35 on us... I think the Magic will take this one 97-84


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Look for Tyson to continue his dominance, I can't see the likes of Garrity, Kemp and Gooden stopping him, but odder things have happened with the Bulls this year. 

Bullz- 99
Magic- 93


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

:nonono:

Bulls Lose

:nonono:


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I expect this game to be and up and down battle, a high scoring affair. This is the type of game where JWill should thrive, and I would like to see him take it to the hole more, as he seems to have shied away from that recently instead settling for outside shots. Also, his FTs have looked a lot better the past few games, so he should have the added confidence that he should try and draw the foul.

I also expect Tyson to continue his torrid pace, and Eddy to continue producing. Against the smalllish frontcourt of Orlando, I would really like to see Eddy play some extended minutes (maybe even 30???) and to see the offense run through him, instead of settling for outside shots.

I think Jalen will determine if we win or lose this game. If he allows other guys to get involved I think we will win. If he starts jacking up outisde shots, we will lose. He needs to shoot a max of 15 shots tonight.

I'd also like to see ERob log the majority of the minutes on T-Mac. He does the best job defending McGrady IMO.


Last time we played the Magic, we really played down to their lack of defensive intensity. If we set our own tone on defense and play as if we are going up against a tougher team, we could manhandle them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

magic are 5-18 when they let teams score over 100 pts.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Marshall is playing like crap. He has been playing like crap the last 3 or 4 games. That bounce pass to Rose wasn't even close. 

I hope they put Curry or Baxter in early tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

staying even in the early going.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jay Williams is doing a great job penetrating. He's playing well, and getting everone involved. Hope he keeps it up....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up by two. Jay doing a great job with the screen and and pushing the ball up. 

Chandler!! What can i say? He is off to another great start!

Bulls being out rebounded.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Jay Williams is doing a great job penetrating. He's playing well, and getting everone involved. Hope he keeps it up....


You said it!! When he does that he doesn't need to score alot of points...just enough to continue attracting defensive attention.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Looks like rebounds are an issue. How come the Bulls can't get any?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the hell would you want to switch and put your center, Eddy Curry, on TMAC. I don't know if this is Hassell's fault or if its Cartwright's for telling them to switch on picks no matter what....

Makes no sense to me

:sigh:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Hassell enters game - mcGrady scores 6 fast points.

Bet Hassell plays most of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I like the scoring spread for Chicago.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Magic 12 boards (4 off) to 6 for us. 

Gooden 10-3 Chandler 8-3.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

*WOW*

Did I just hear the Commentator say

"You want to have Hassell shoot the Ball as much as possible"

Nice

Is it obvious to anyone else how much Eddy Curry's conditioning has improved? He just really is a wonder of an athlete at 6 11 (barefoot) 290.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose's dumbarse turns to complain to the refs after hitting a shot, and he loses sight of Giricek. Giricek goes for an open lay up. 

When will Rose learn? C'mon!!!!! He was playing well, and then he does a stupid thing like that!!!

Time to bring out Cartwrights little F-ing embarassment speech, blah, blah, blah


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I guess Hassell is considered a defensive stopper because he lets his man score 18 pts instead of 22. (Speaking in general)


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

*Yep*

The day our team finally turns the corner is the day that Jalen Rose comes to the duanting realization that he is not a poor man's Magic Johnson. He is simply a good player that needs to find a ROLE.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

WHAT THE **** DOES BILL CARTWRIGHT SEE IN TRENTON HASSELL?


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

*Watch Out*

Thats 4 Pick and Rolls at the top of the key that equate to 8 points.

4 points by WIlliams, 1 Assist, and one creation that led to Marshall's Assist.

Watch out though, Jalen will clearly see the success in this and put it to a stop immediately.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall, 3 pts 1 reb.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Looks like McGrady is doing all he can to stay with Kobe and the scoring title!! He is unreal tonight!!


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

*Boom*

As predicted, Jay Williams calls his own pick and roll play, gets an excellent look (but misses)....

Next time down court?

Jalen, clearly unhappy with that style of play, and clearly realizing this could lead to him having to share the ball at times, calls a clear out and throws up a prayer.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Im soon gonna be labeled a jalen rose hater...

...Im really not.

I really try to be objective as possible but how in God's name can everyone not see that he is not the player he thinks he is, and many times is counter-productive for our team?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose 14 pts 6 assists. 2 t/o

Bulls being out rebounded by 9. 

With Fizer out, we dont need marshall playing like he is.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Man this is bad. What happened to rebounding???
They can't guard TMac at all!
We need a defensive stopper, too bad no Ron Ron or Eddie Jones!!:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Im soon gonna be labeled a jalen rose hater...
> 
> ...Im really not.
> ...


You make some good points. But right now we cant do a thing about it. So why work yourself up over something you cant change? Im watching Chandler, Jay and Curry. Rose has missed just three shots. 3-7 7-7 fts and 6 assists. But he does have two t/o. 

Chandler, 12 pts 4 rebounds.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Im soon gonna be labeled a jalen rose hater...
> 
> ...Im really not.
> ...


I'm not a fan of Jalen Rose. I'm not a fan of his game. I wasn't a fan of the trade last year. We're stuck with him, so I guess we just have to deal with him. I've complained about him so much on this board that I have found it pointless. 

Life of a Bulls fan, filled with ups and downs.... :sigh:


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

*TrueBlue*

Those are great stats, but many times the stat line does not give the full story. 

Jalen has 14 points and 6 assists, but he works in contrast to Jay, and many times puts too much pressure on himself by forcing shots. This works out for him when it goes in, or he gets the calls (like he has tonight, 7-7 FT).

However, if we want LONG TERM and SUSTAINED success as a TEAM, we will need Jalen to take a step back and understand a role, or we will need to simply rid ourselves of Jay. That wont happen obviously...

I dont think these two can coexist under present conditions.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> With Fizer out, we dont need marshall playing like he is.


Yea, Marshall has been playing bad ball the last 4 or 5 games. He's not hitting shots, he's only got 1 rebound in 14 minutes, and he has 2 TOs. I'm not liking what I'm seeing. I hope he steps up his game soon, because we need it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: TrueBlue*



> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Those are great stats, but many times the stat line does not give the full story.
> 
> Jalen has 14 points and 6 assists, but he works in contrast to Jay, and many times puts too much pressure on himself by forcing shots. This works out for him when it goes in, or he gets the calls (like he has tonight, 7-7 FT).
> ...


You make some great points, and I agree whole heartedly. :yes: 

Jalen Rose had the go-to-guy role forced upon him when the trade went through last year. This role does not suit him. He played second fiddle to Miller in Indiana, and that's what he does best.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: TrueBlue*



> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Those are great stats, but many times the stat line does not give the full story.
> 
> Jalen has 14 points and 6 assists, but he works in contrast to Jay, and many times puts too much pressure on himself by forcing shots. This works out for him when it goes in, or he gets the calls (like he has tonight, 7-7 FT).
> ...


I dont argrue with anything you have said. In fact they are right on! Rose has been on the block all year. Must be a reason why! He was traded from Indy because of the exact same thing you brought up here. Tinsley and Rose could not exist together. Yes, i have seen Rose force awful shots. Triple teamed and he shoots or loses the ball. He had 6 t/o against Philly. I dont know if this is all Rose or is it the fact we have no one who can score on a regular basis like he can. Would another scorer ease the pressure on Jalen to feel like he HAS to do it all? Thats why i was not against the E Jones trade! But money wise it was the correct decision not to make the trade. But until the end of the season at least Rose is a Bull. But the rest of the season is about the younger players as well.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

This game has the makings of another blowout unless the Bulls can slow down TMAC and Gooden. Ugh... :sour:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: TrueBlue*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont argrue with anything you have said. In fact they are right on! Rose has been on the block all year. Must be a reason why! He was traded from Indy because of the exact same thing you brought up here. Tinsley and Rose could not exist together. Yes, i have seen Rose force awful shots. Triple teamed and he shoots or loses the ball. He had 6 t/o against Philly. I dont know if this is all Rose or is it the fact we have no one who can score on a regular basis like he can. Would another scorer ease the pressure on Jalen to feel like he HAS to do it all? Thats why i was not against the E Jones trade! But money wise it was the correct decision not to make the trade. But until the end of the season at least Rose is a Bull. But the rest of the season is about the younger players as well.


Which brings us back to the question of why did we ever trade for Rose? Sure, Rose was good for last year, as he gave us a legitimate threat on offense. But our problems are that we don't have a 2/3 that can defend above all.

Williams/Artest/Robinson/Chandler/Curry

We'd have Artest, a superb defender. Robinson is also a pretty good defender. Artest has shown to be a good scorer. I don't know if this lineup has enough offensive firepower though. It would be relying a lot on the youth to put up good numbers.

In a sense, we still need Rose to be our 1st option. Neither of the Williams/Chandler/Curry trio has shown enough to be it THIS year. That's not to say in the future it won't be. I still believe we need Rose for 2 more seasons. After that.......Chandler, Curry, and Williams should be ready.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Another 3rd quarter blowout. Marshall playing like trash. TMAC going off. 

Game goes off, I go out...

I still have time, and to think, I was gonna waste my Friday on the Bulls....

Yea right....:laugh:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

What the hell has happened to Yell? He's been playing like crap for awhile now, if he isn't gonna produce get Curry in there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What a joy this team is to watch these days.

TMac is going to get 60.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Check that.

TMac is going to get 70.

Good idea, putting ERob in for big minutes instead of Hassell.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nobody but JWill has TOUCHED the ball for the Bulls in the last 7 posessions.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*In-game poll*

Will McGrady top MJ's best single game scoring mark of 69 points?

If they keep him in, I say yes.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Check that.
> 
> TMac is going to get 70.
> ...


I know you aren't suggesting that Hassell would have done any better?!? T-Mac is just a great player and he's on fire tonight. There's really nothing you can do about it.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

McGrady is clearly competing against Kobe Bryant tonight, and not the Bulls


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I know you aren't suggesting that Hassell would have done any better?!? T-Mac is just a great player and he's on fire tonight. There's really nothing you can do about it.



Oops, sorry to just pop in here because this is off-topic but can you go on AOL Instant messanger, KC?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is the future?

Rose on the bench.

JWill, Curry, Chandler all in the game.

32-17 this quarter.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Not really impressed with Gooden tonight. Everything he got came against Marshall who's clearly laboring with a very bad back. I think he might have to take a turn on the injured list because he's getting beaten by every other team's PF game in and game out.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

JWill hitting the FTs tongiht!

10-10 tonight, 21 of his last 24.

He's up over 60% on the season. When his mind is clear, he's definitely capable of being a good FT shooter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> McGrady is clearly competing against Kobe Bryant tonight, and not the Bulls


Your right.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

21 point lead at the end of 3. :| 

The few positives are Jay and Tyson having solid games. Everyone else is downright terrible though hence the blowout.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*damn yall stink!!*

at least jay will is making his foul shots.. i like the kid and hope he pans out into be a good player


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just like Kobe did when he got 51, McGrady is really hogging the ball on offense.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Why did you sign off, KC?


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

We're down by 20, but at least the kids are getting TIME. JWill is playing pretty good too. 

:yes: :yes:


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

*DaBullz*

Hey DaBullz,

Yeah this is the future... Did you miss the first half of the quarter or are you simply trying to stray as far away from objectivity as humanly possible?

Why dont you check out where the bigger margin (in terms of the magic extending their lead) was?

Why dont you check out Jalen Rose's contributions to our team this quarter?

Jalen Rose:
Shooting Foul. Personal Foul.Made Two point shot. Bad Pass (TO). Lost ball (TO). Missed two Point shot. Shooting Foul. Then he goes out at the halfway point of the quarter.

After Rose goes out?

Orlando 21- Chicago 17

Im sorry, but factual evidence should be presented, not distorted, especially considering the responsibility of a Moderator.

This is our future.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: DaBullz*



> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Hey DaBullz,
> 
> Yeah this is the future... Did you miss the first half of the quarter or are you simply trying to stray as far away from objectivity as humanly possible?
> ...


LOL

Losing this game by 20+

We're 2-9 in our last 11 games, those wins against Denver and Cleveland (whoopie!)

We're getting blown out in games for the first time this season. Looks like any progress we made is all gone now.

Philly beat us by 28 points
Nets beat us by 18 points

Meanwhile, Paxson says on the radio, "the Bulls are playing selfish basketball right now. I'd yank everyone and play guys who want to play team ball."

Rose? 9 shots. That's selfish? NOT.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Where's Mason?


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

*LOL is exactly my point*

Are you going to answer to the counter-argument to your claim about the third quarter or are you going to selectively ignore that piece of factual evidence?

Im not arguing we absolutely suck. I was simply refuting what you stated about the third quarter.

You implied that we got blown out in the third quarter because we were playing with our youngsters, our future. After put up the facts, it just so happens there was a great margin for Orlando wen Rose was in the game (directly in contrast to what you said)....

We suck. Thats indisputable. Did we suck more IN THE 3RD QUARTER when ROSE was in the game (during the first 6 minutes)?

I think its been shown that specific claim is also indisputable.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: DaBullz*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Meanwhile, Paxson says on the radio, "the Bulls are playing selfish basketball right now. I'd yank everyone and play guys who want to play team ball."


Paxson alludes to an important issue: Why doesn't Cartwright DEMAND that his players execute his gameplan?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: DaBullz*



> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Paxson alludes to an important issue: Why doesn't Cartwright DEMAND that his players execute his gameplan?


Cuz he does not have control of his team


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Jamal dunked !!

No floater !!

That's what I call progress!!

Happee Day


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: DaBullz*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Cuz he does not have control of his team


I think that happened real early this season, but what can Krause do?


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

I'd like to welcome Roger Mason Jr. to the NBA. He came in for Rose in the 4th.

Here's to a long productive career.


:rbanana: :wbanana: :banana:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Mason can't shoot a lick 

I think in the action we have seen of him tonight it is obvious he will have a limited NBA career... if you could call the rest of this season a career


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: DaBullz*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that happened real early this season, but what can Krause do?


Do us all a favour and top himself


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Mason*

and some of you thought he was some replacement to Crawford.:uhoh:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

What a great comeback game by Jamal 

Look its obvious he tanked before the trade deadline because he wants to be a Bull long term + he bought a home in Chicago and real estate never sells + he chose his jersey number so he Tyson and Eddy could be 1, 2 and 3 + he likes hanging with Gator Williams in his crib

Whew I'm in a lather but you gotta root for this underdog Jamdrop Dimes


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Why was Curry playin guard? And why didnt Chandler come in once in the 4th, he's had the most productive game wit a double-double


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

What are you people talking about Mason plays his first 1:30 and you already are saying he can't play Jesus. Talk about impatient what did you want from him in that little bit of time


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: DaBullz*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Cuz he does not have control of his team


You begin to realize that West had the right idea by bringing in Hubie Brown. Old Hubie won't take stuff from anyone, especially a bunch of pampered athletes.

I'm still not convinced Cartwright's up for the job. If he can't keep Rose from overindulging in his theatrics or straying from the gameplan then we've got to find someone who will.

And that includes anyone else who plays selfishly. Paxson's right when he says that all the "me first" players should be yanked in favor of guys who will execute the schemes. And if Cartwright won't do it we need to find someone who will.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Rose has got to see the writing on the wall.

The Bulls didn't make a trade at the deadline for a vet meaning this team is what it is. He knows that time is going to shift toward getting the young guys run, and he is set for the rest of the season being an irrelevant star of a team winning very few games.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> What are you people talking about Mason plays his first 1:30 and you already are saying he can't play Jesus. Talk about impatient what did you want from him in that little bit of time


I can't wait anymore!!!!!! 
AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!:upset: :rocket: :dead: :curse: 

I'm just joking. I'm a very impatient person so I surprise myself how long I've stayed around. 

Anyway, I hope Mason will get into playing form and be a good player. Maybe he'll take time away from Hassell:yes:


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

JWill had his second good game out of 3 and in our previous game he had 11 on a bad night and hes been shooting free throws well the last 3 games. hopefully this is a turnaround for him. Curry put up good numbers in garbage time tonight but hes been putting up good numbers minute for minute and chandler had another excellent game. During this stretch of the season with a young team like this we have to look for personal development before team development because to build a team u need your players to be developed. Ive been disapointed all year with the way these guys have played but if JWill, Curry, and Chandler can he productive all year then I will be pleased because the sooner they turn the corner the sooner we can think about being an NBA team again. I have a feeling a piece or 2 will be added in the offseason (draft, trade, free agency) and we have very few excuses to not make the playoffs next season. Im just trying to put some insight into a loss and our young guys played well tonight and we arent expecting to be a contender this year anyway so hopefully our young guys keep playing this kind of ball and scratch out some wins and i will be confident in next season.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Mr Hurtz 

I do indeed give Jerry West a lot of credit 

He had the gumption to have Hubie taken out of cryogenic hyperbaric chamber ( ala Austin Powers ) and give the Grizzle some mojo

Great move by Elvis West in getting rid of Drew Wrong'Un

Spanky will do wonders for the Grizzle 

Don't count on Citizen Shane being moved either . My bet is is that we will play the 2 and balance Spanky on the perimeter and they will play Dickersen from the bench 

The one thing holding the Grizzle back is that they are one special player away from being truly legit

PauWow is their #1 but White Cocoa, Citizen Shane and Spanky are all pieces - even Stro Swoops ( or is that Sheryl Swift? ) and Lorenzo and the Earl of Watson are 2nd tier pieces

But they need a meathead bangin stud in the middle 

Mebbe Stro gets them a late lottery to try and nab Kendrick Perkins

Yes the Grizzle are interesting .... I do like them 

But they only way I see Citizen Shane in Chi is if they can't deal Stro and we offload Yell and our pick for Brevin Knight ( expiring contract ) and Citizen Shane 

With Brevin Knight on board for one season ... we would be free to deal JamDrop Dimes for a 1st round pick ( Seattle - late lottery ???) to replace the one we gave up to Elvis West for Citizen Shane

And before everyone shats the dax about Yell and bad free agent opinion on the Bulls yada yada yada.... as fantastic as Yell has been he is right on historical form. Nearly every January he breaks down and tries to play through but just exaceberates injuries and then is no good to his team anyway .

Bottom line is as skilled player as he is he is an injury ridden gimp that erodes what slight capacity exists in the first place for him to D up .

If we dealt Yell and our pick for Knight and Battier ... it would also free up the path to acquire Howard ... if we really needed to ... and I am not convinced that we do - not with Fizer and Lonny at PF back up


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> What are you people talking about Mason plays his first 1:30 and you already are saying he can't play Jesus. Talk about impatient what did you want from him in that little bit of time


It was a wee joke laddie


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> It was a wee joke laddie


FJ whatever you're smokin' or drinkin', please send me some.

Thanks in advance :laugh:


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Mr Hurtz
> 
> I do indeed give Jerry West a lot of credit
> ...




If Dickerson stays healthy I believe he and Miller will be the starting 2 and 3 next season with Bat-Man essentially backing them both up. That 3 man rotation has a real nice mix to it and it ensures that the Grizzlies will not be overmatched at the swing position on many nights.

You hit the nail right on the head FJ, for the Grizzlies to really take the next step then need to add a big physical center that can defend the paint. 

If they can get a player like that and Gasol continues along his path to stardom, the Grizz may finally be (gasp!) over the hump.

BTW the Grizz have oodles of expiring salary next season.

Big Country 15 mil
Person 8 mill
Brevin Knight 5 mil
Stromile Swift 4 mil
Mike Miller 3 mil


I'm sure a cap savvy chap like yourself will be dreaming up all sorts of scenarios for the Grizz next year.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

wow, what an event , both pg's shot well .....

5/11 an 4/8

So, Dickyhurts, who exactly on the Bulls stopped Tracy tonight?

Ouch! Can't imagine a bulked up Crawdaddy would do any worse than Hassled and EasilyRobbed....Though after watching JW getting a lot of time without Rose on the court tonight, JW would be utilizied best as the single primary ballhandler. Playing JW w. JC would present similar problems to JW playing w. Rose. or any other point forward like Odom, Turk, Kukoc, James, et cetera. W. JC like with rose, JW would have to share the ball handling responsibility meaning he wouldn't be as able to set tempo, and create off penetration.

Bulls really have a philosophical decision to make, Rose and Craw or JW and a player like Spree or EJ. Though w/. Rose's contract , he's not going to be able to be easily moved. So the JW & Rose dilemma will be protracted


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> So, Dickyhurts, who exactly on the Bulls stopped Tracy tonight?
> 
> Ouch! Can't imagine a bulked up Crawdaddy would do any worse than Hassled and EasilyRobbed


Did you ever think of giving Tracy McGrady credit for coming up with an all-world performance? Or do you really believe he only could have put up those numbers against Bulls defenders and no one else?

Oh, and I can't imagine a bulked up Crawdaddy...period!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*That was his career high.*

I am sure we are the only team that would give up 52 points to a player who is the only person on his team worth double teaming.


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

*Re: That was his career high.*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> I am sure we are the only team that would give up 52 points to a player who is the only person on his team worth double teaming.


Is that the players' fault, or the coach? And before we get too carried away with TMac's accomplishment tonight, remember that Tony Delk once scored more than 50 points in a ballgame. Tracy's one of the top five players in the game today. What he did tonight should come as no surprise at all.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What you saw tonight was nobodys fault. McGrady, bad knees and all showed us why he is a top 5 player in the league. Funk and pax enjoyed it. Called is something special. It was! Now, on to the next game.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I was at the game last night... Christmas present from the wife.

McGrady just had a special game. That's it. Period. Both Hassell and E-Rob played him pretty tight, McGrady just couldn't miss. It's tough to defend a guy when he's in a zone like that. Play off of him and he'll drain a 3. Get in tight and he'll blow by you and get to the line. Much as I hated to watch it, T-Mac had a great game and I wish Rivers would have let him get 60. The thing that got me about T-Macs game is that before you knew it, he had 40 and it was just so effortless. I've seem him have games like this time and time again.

About the Bulls... J-Will looked great when Rose was out and he was given free reign. He could get to the middle of lane on penetration at will. The Magic guards were helpless on stopping him. He looked composed at the line and most importantly, he actually made his free throws.

After watching Jalen in the third quarter basically ignore Curry and Chandler in the post, I'd like to see J-Will and Jamal get some run together with either e-Rob or Marshall at the 3 while Rose sits. For a guy (Rose) who supposedly has a high basketball IQ, I have a hard time understanding why he refuses to make an entry pass into Curry when he's got Shawn Kemp pinned on his back. Curry absolutly abused Kemp on both the offensive and defensive end of the floor. Just about evertime Curry got the ball on the low blocks, he either scored or got fouled. At least after Rose sat, Hassell, Jwill and Crawford looked to get the ball in the post.

I especially watched the coaching staff during the timeouts. They'd spend 3/4 of their time huddled together trying to figure out what in the hell to do, and then Cartwright would sit down and diagram nothing. (We had decent seats. Behind the Bulls bench about 15 rows up. We could see exactly what Cartwright was drawing up - or not). At one point in the third quarter I pointed this out to my wife and then said "watch, they'll turn the ball over after this timeout because nobody knows what to do". Sure enough, they did. There seemed to be enough concentrated mental energy from the Bulls brain trust to lightly brown toast.

Our rebounding was poor.

It seems fairly obvious that the book on Crawford is to pressure him up the court if he's the one receiving an inbounds pass after a made basket. Both Armstrong and Vaughn were all over Crawford as he brought the ball up the court. J-Will got token pressure. I did think Jamal looked fairly comfortable last night and it was good to see him slam one home on a break. I thought he'd lay it up.

Overall, while I didn't like the result, I thought the Bulls played fairly well. If T-Mac hadn't blown up, it would have been a very close game.

On to Miami!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Thank god for a level headed argument on tonight's game. T-Mac played a special game. Who could've stopped T-Mac tonight he was hitting from everywhere. Good progress by J-Will, Chandler, and Curry. Seriously all three guys are starting to look legit. One good game and its a fluke. Chandler has been putting up 15/10 for at least 5 or 6 games now and with average burn Curry has been putting up decent numbers and J-Will seems to have his confidence back. I don't know if a Rose for Spreewell deal might help this team actually. New York needs a ball handler. They can actually play Rose at the 1, Houston at the 2, find somebody at the 3, Thomas at the 4, and draft a 5. So Spree for Rose might work out for both squads. E-Rob is doing well for what we are asking of him. Yell looks bad and real bad. He seems hurt. Next year give Fizer and Marshall equal burn and see who comes out on top whoever doesn't trade him. Otherwise losing tonight means nothing. Anybody would have lost when the Magic shoot around 50% and T-Mac drops 52 pts in 3 quarters. We are playing the kids, they are progressing very nicely. We have got 27 games left and we need 11 wins. So 11-16, not unreachable but I think maybe 26-28 is more likely. Still we will have moved up 2 spots in our division. Not 2 shabby.


----------

